# Does anyone else spend more time on the forums than they do actually cubing?



## Specs112 (Apr 12, 2012)

I just realized that I do this and it kind of upsets me.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 12, 2012)

I do, but that's cause it's easy to scan the forums while I'm working, and I'll get in trouble (again) if I'm cubing at work.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't worry, you're not alone. I realise I do this too. Lurking a lot that is. :/ okay, I'll lurk *a lot* less for 5 months, and see how good I become. Thanks for this Specs <3


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought I was the only


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2012)

I spend more time on IRC ~_~


----------



## aronpm (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't really cube any more

edit: irc all day~


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 12, 2012)

Well when I'm cubing I'm on the computer, and Speedsolving is one of my "Have this up at all times" websites. So yeah. I'll be doing a 3x3 Ao100 or something and I'll be looking through the forum in between every few solves!


----------



## emolover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, I only do some practice on weekends and do casual solves during the weekdays. I am trying to learn an alg a day for anything

I hope to change this over the summer.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 12, 2012)

i don't know how to cube or even have an internet. I have to say no to both.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 12, 2012)

Whats a cube?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd guess about 10 times as much time on the forums than cubing.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 12, 2012)

I spend about equal, depending on certain things. More time on forum when hung over than solving.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 12, 2012)

Way more on the forums since the wife doesn't like the sound of cubing...


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 12, 2012)

I spend way more time here recently, but that is because I am often learning new things and so I use the forum often for those learning sessions. In general I want it to be about equal, preferably more time cubing.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> I spend way more time here recently.


 
Not enough >


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2012)

When I'm going through a practising period I spend more time cubing, but when I'm not practising so much (like now) I spend more time on the forums.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 12, 2012)

[sarcasm] No.... [/sarcasm]


----------



## hoeziyang (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a newbie and did not know too much of this forum,so the time I spend in this forum is not too much-yet.


----------



## aaronb (Apr 21, 2012)

I spend way too much time on the forum, but I lurk more than I post. My cubing has literally, not improved in months


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 21, 2012)

I dont


----------



## izovire (Apr 21, 2012)

lol I spend maybe 5 minutes on average per day... jeesh don't you guys have lives!?


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 21, 2012)

izovire said:


> don't you guys have lives!?


 
nope


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2012)

izovire said:


> lol I spend maybe 5 minutes on average per day... jeesh don't you guys have lives!?


 
But...but... this is part of my life ;__;


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 21, 2012)

I spend ages on the forums - sometimes around 8-9 hours a day on weekends.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't been doing much of either, but I've been cubing more.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Apr 23, 2012)

izovire said:


> jeesh don't you guys have lives!?


A life? What's a life?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 23, 2012)

izovire said:


> lol I spend maybe 5 minutes on average per day... jeesh don't you guys have lives!?


----------



## aaronb (Apr 23, 2012)

izovire said:


> lol I spend maybe 5 minutes on average per day... jeesh don't you guys have lives!?


 
L-I-V-E?
Is it pronounced like "leave"?
What is this "Live" of which you speak?


----------



## CuberMan (Apr 23, 2012)

ya I do, I spent more time in Indonesian speedcubing forum rather than cubing itself XD


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 28, 2012)

I totally do. (maybe 3 hrs on forum a day which is a lot, and 45 minutes cubing a day.)


----------



## Bapao (May 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Carson (May 1, 2012)

I spend way more time cubing than "actively" participating in the forums. However, I always have speedsolving open in a tab if I am in front of a computer.


----------



## qwr (Feb 5, 2021)

yes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 5, 2021)

qwr said:


> yes


This is legitimately a great bump. Lately, I’ve been spending more time on the forums because of school and basketball, so I never really get time to sit down and do some solves, but I go on the forums on my phone at school all the time.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> This is legitimately a great bump. Lately, I’ve been spending more time on the forums because of school and basketball, so I never really get time to sit down and do some solves, but I go on the forums on my phone at school all the time.


My face when I realize I have done 100+ virtual solves today and only ~4 real: :>:?"<>:"?":?>:"?:"[email protected]#$%^&*()¡™£¢∞§¶•ªº≤≥÷æ……æ


----------



## qwr (Feb 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> This is legitimately a great bump. Lately, I’ve been spending more time on the forums because of school and basketball, so I never really get time to sit down and do some solves, but I go on the forums on my phone at school all the time.


yeah and I can browse the forums while in online class and when I'm in bed and bored


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes
Yes I do

I don’t regret it though, a lot of the time talking about cubing is more fun than cubing itself


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 18, 2021)

I just spend a lot of time on the forum, but I do not regret it.


----------



## qwr (Feb 18, 2021)

most of us are cooped up at home so it's nice to be able to share and to talk about a passion


----------

